# Would a Rainbow Shark be okay in this tank ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Would a Rainbow Shark do okay in a 75 gallon tank with :

- 2 angelfish
- 6 diamond tetras
- 4 rummynose tetras
- 4 bushynose plecos

I am hoping to add a group of panda corydoras down the road, and not sure what else.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It maybe okay at first but once they reach adult size then I would not keep it with other catfish as they get vicious.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I am not sure but here is some info on them http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/epalzeorhynchos-frenatum/


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

he will bully the corys, I would do one or the other, not both.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I would rather the cories. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mix a rainbow shark with panda cories. I have had a couple and they are fairly aggressive.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the rainbows can be aggressive, just not sure if they're species specific on what they bully.

But it sounds like they do not like smaller fish or bottom dwellers, so I will pass on the shark.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

In a tank that size, I would add loads more of each of your tetras. They are so much happier and look so much prettier when they can school properly, like at least 10+ each species.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

In my experience, any of the sharks can be too agressive for most community tanks 
How about a family of clown loaches ?
My fave freshwater fish - kind of a shark body but much more colourful and they grow slowly. As you probably know, the clown loach MUST be kept in a family group if at least 3 
I have 12 clowns now with 12 sterbai cory and 50 neons - quite a spectacular mix in my opinion


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bullet said:


> In my experience, any of the sharks can be too agressive for most community tanks
> How about a family of clown loaches ?
> My fave freshwater fish - kind of a shark body but much more colourful and they grow slowly. As you probably know, the clown loach MUST be kept in a family group if at least 3
> I have 12 clowns now with 12 sterbai cory and 50 neons - quite a spectacular mix in my opinion


a shoal of clowns in a 75 would eventually need to be re homed, not enough tank for them.....


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

streeker02 said:


> a shoal of clowns in a 75 would eventually need to be re homed, not enough tank for them.....


I've got no interest in the clown loaches - simply because I know they get WAY too big. Too bad though, as they are awesome looking !


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

It takes a very long time for clown loaches to get big, and if you are able to grow them to 6-8 inches they worth a lot of dough. If you don't want em anymore but I think you'd want to keep them. Even the lfs will give good value for the trade. Large clown loaches are expensive and they will sell. It's rare to get them to large size.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

not to derail the OP's thread...but most of us do not buy fish to grow them out and give them back to the LFS...just my opinion

I have 6 botia striata and 6 botia histrionica in my planted 75 and love these little guys, I couldn't imagine having to part with them if they outgrew the tank.


----------

